# Update 20 gallon



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello everyone! As I said previously I was cycling a 20 gallon tank for german blue rams, so today I finally got to get the fish in, I bought 2 otos and a first german blue ram! It's the first time I got this fish and I heard they were kind of difficult to keep. Well, I bought him (think its a male) this morning and aclimated him for about an hour and a half, I think thats enough. After I released the fish in the tank I tried to give him food (I've heard rams usually don't eat anyhing for the first couple of days) but he ate all the brineshrimp (I gave him a small piece of frozen brine shrimp) and now in the afternoon, because i've seen him picking things from the groung looking for food, I decided to try to give him flakes, and surprise surprise, he went straight for them, so I guess he's doing great! Good news so far but the only thing is that he lost some of its colors when he was in the bag, he still hasn't any blue on him like he had in the store but I hope that tomorrow or tonight that will change. Any comments? Let me know what you think!


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds good! I would get another in there as soon as you can so she doesn't become too territorial from living alone.

Her colours will come back in over the next few days. It's just stressful for them. My LFS will always tell me to keep the tank lights off for 24hrs after bringing new fish home, the dark relaxes them. They always seem fine the next day, colours looking lovely. I imagine over the next 3 or 4 days he will be looking beautiful again. Also it's good to have hiding spaces in there. I have a plastic flowerpot in mine I bought for next to nothing, cut an arch in the front and put it upside down. A lot of the more "reserved" fish will use it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats great! Seems to be settling in quite quickly for you. His color should be back in a few days. It is great to hear he is already eating. When I get fish in ( i get mine from others via the mail) I always offer food because I know its been at least three days since their last meal.


----------

